
Apple’s search engine? It’s probably not what you’re thinking - qhoxie
http://venturebeat.com/2008/11/13/apples-search-engine-its-probably-not-what-youre-thinking/
======
unalone
This nailed it:

 _It’s not like Microsoft’s Internet Explorer’s dominance a few years back
where it needed to be challenged — as it was a crap product. Google search,
for the vast majority of people, just works, and they’re happy to use it._

Apple has nothing to gain from challenging Google. They have a very successful
product brand. It's not like when they release something like Safari, where it
frees them from another company that's having a detrimental effect on them,
and when there's no alternative that really fits with Apple's design
aesthetic. Google's not entirely ugly, it works very well, and there's no
method of improving search that's head-and-shoulders above Google.

